# Vertex Shader 3.0



## Kasale99

I recently purchased Beijing 2008 for windows, and everytime I go to play a message that says I need at least vertex shader 3.0 to run. I really want to play this game, but I keep hearing about this video game card, to get it wouldnt be worth it with the price, so is there an downloads or anyway to play without it? Please help...thank you 

Kasale99


----------



## ebackhus

Can you post the specifications or model of PC you have?


----------



## Kasale99

Yea i don't know a lot though, its an xp, Inspiron, but other than that i dont know like i kno there are types of video cards... thanks for respondin cause i really don't want to take it back...


----------



## ebackhus

Laptop by chance? if so then you're stuck, laptop cards are 99% of the time not user replaceable.


----------



## Spj2007

I am having the same exact problem with Beijing Olympics for windows....laptop.... Dell inspiron 1521....."laptop cards are 99% of the time not user replaceable"...what does this mean,,, I have to buy a video card to play this game????!!!


----------



## ebackhus

It means you'll either need to buy a new laptop, or play it on a PC with the appropriate hardware.


----------



## Spj2007

Can i purchase a video card to play it.....how much are they???


----------



## ebackhus

If your laptop supports MxM technology you can, but I can't find any companies that actually sell them. Most likely your laptop doesn't support this feature.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

some ATi cards have had shader 3 enabled with a driver update, so make sure you have the latest drivers - just in case.


----------



## CMagnenat

I'm having the same problem with a HP Media drive PC running on XP SP2. Is there any download available for this Vertex Shader 3.0?


----------



## mattdmartin13

ok i read this thread with a similar problem. i know the diagnosis, my videocard is a p.o.s., (haha pardon my mouth). it says 
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 2.0
Video card or driver doesn't support vertex shader 3.0 or better.

after i just spent 3 hours downloading MW2 for my desktop PC. its about a 2004 (top of the line in its prime) windows XP w/ a Pentium 4 processor. how much are video cards? are there online updates so i dont have to buy the hardware itsself?


----------



## emosun

MW2 isn't going to run very well on a pentium 4 even with the best gpu in the world. I would invest your money into a better pc or at least a new bare bone kit for your current one.


----------



## koala

mattdmartin13 said:


> after i just spent 3 hours downloading MW2 for my desktop PC.


If you mean Modern Warfare 2, can you post a link to the site you downloaded it from?


----------

